# will libya affect egypt.?



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

Will the protests in libya and bahrain affect egypt and the outcome of elections ?.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I doubt it.

People here are looking forward to positive change and I think the government knows that all people will do is sit in the streets.

Looking back it's amazing to see (almost) and entire country in unity


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ummmmm...... I think the protests in Egypt affected Libya and Bahrain.... 

I think that the people who may stand for the upcoming elections will have to
convince the Egyptian people that they are fit for the job... The general
population have invested too much recently to be "conned" again....
(I hope....)


----------

